# New Outback 25rs-s



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

action Hello all, My wife Julie and i took the plunge and got the trailer a couple of weeks ago at the rv show in Georgia








I have been lurking here since bringing it home and this week-end will be the first trip. High Falls park south of atlanta about 50 miles to get the feel of everything with out being too far away (just in case we have to cut the trip short).
Any advise on the first trip? The trailer is winterized now and is there anything that will make the first trip eaiser?
one thing i noticed is the temp on the remote wouldnt go below 68 degrees which was very warm...Is there an adjustment to calebrate the t-stat or will i need a small heater for keeping the chill out without roastin?
Any advise on cranking everything up the first time..water heater?...awning?...pump? thanks in advance for any replies and i look foward to this site everyday, David and Julie Williams


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new toy, Tonka!









I'm sure you will love it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Tonka,

On the 68 degrees, be sure the little yellow thermistor is sticking out through the ceiling A/C unit. Mine wasn't, and was causing all kinds of strange heating problems. That will help keep the temperature close to what it says on the remote. At night in Colorado at 9,000 feet, we usually keep the thermistat at about 68, which keeps the cabin plenty warm. If we have electric hookups, we use a small "safe-heat" oscillating heater with a thermostat to keep up warm at night, bypassing the loud furnace all together.

Randy


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

action congratulations Tonka! 
We also just purchased a new 26rs.








Good luck on your first trip!!!!!!

Sally


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

Congratualtions!!!

I also am the proud owner of a 25RS-S, having picked it up last week!

CAN'T WAIT TO USE IT!

Mike


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

David and Julie,
Sally,
Mike,

Wow three new outbacker's in one day!! Congratulations to all of you.

David - I would advise you go through some of your setup routine at home before the first trip. You will learn alot and could discover any malfunctions before you are at the campsite. I know my water heater was blowing fuses and while that was not too critical it was nice to get it fixed before our first trip out. Make sure you take some tools with you. Are you completely new to camping? We were. I felt clueless about some of the systems but learned them rather quickly. Make sure you take all those manuals with you. We probably looked odd reading the instructions while opening the awning the first time but...heh... that is how we learned. Most of all.........HAVE FUN.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Ditto on what Ken said, Set up first in the driveway and look for loose water connections but don't over tighten just snug them up, open the breaker box and tighten everything and have some spare fuses with you. All in all try to test run all systems before you leave. Most of all Have fun camping. Kirk

PS, put some water in the bathtub and make sure when you pull the gray tank handle it is the gray tank.


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

"PS, put some water in the bathtub and make sure when you pull the gray tank handle it is the gray tank."






































Was this a problem??????

Mike


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

There was a problem with labels on the valve handles being reversed, so what one thought was the grey water valve was actually the black water valve. On the 25 RSS the black water valve is the one nearest the front of the TT, while the grey water valve is a bit further to the rear.

We've had ours about 10 months now, used it about 30 days last year, and had it at the beach just last week end and still love it.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Dave, lets compare signatures.........

Dave and Joanie Williams
2002 25RSS
2004 Ram 2500 (Hemi)...White
equalizer hitch
Prodigy?

If you are like me, you have probably learned everything from this forum before you bought it! Good Luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi tonka,
Welcome to the group and congrats on your new TT.
Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats Tonka!!! and Welcome to Outbackers action

A few things to check:

Clean your fresh water tank and all lines.
Run everything on shore, battery and propane to make sure it works
Check your tank label handles with the tub method
Check all water fittings to make sure they are tight and don't leak
Check breaker connections
Don't forget to check your wheel lugs

Most of all have fun









Thor


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions. Yes we are new to trailer camping, we have tent camped for the last few years. I will plan to set up tonight and try everything out.
Are blocks of wood the most simple way to level side to side?

My wife also wondered why one drawer in the kitchen has rails along the sides? It looks as if they are for a tray to slide on and to double stack in the drawer? 
Thanks again, sunny ya'll are a wealth of information,dave


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

There should of been as silverware tray in that drawer. If you didn't get one I would call the dealer and see why not. Without going out and looking it seems to me that a standard store bought tray will be too big to fit into any of thee drawers.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tonka,

Let me add my welcome to those previously posted!

Mark


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'll check mine later and see if the heater will go below 68. Sure seems like it should


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah, CJ...now that you mention it, maybe it goes to 64. Let us know. I just remember setting it for a comfy 72 and it felt like 84. We run our at 68 when using the furnace and that does fine for us.

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I checked my thermostat/heater tonight and it will go to a low setting of 63 degrees. I couldn't even get the heater to come on because the temperature was higher than that sunny


----------



## the3latours (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats on your new trailer neighbor! action

We live in Marietta, GA and are taking our trailer out for it's shake down run at Red Top Mtn State Park this weekend! We just can't wait for warm weather....to impatient!

We, too, did the tent camping thing, then tried the pop up thing, now graduating to a TT. I doubt we'll ever go back.

Let's hope the forecasts are wrong for this weekend and we get warmth and sunshine! sunny

Happy Camping!


----------

